# Foros Novedades Seminarios, Conferencias y Eventos  Primer Seminario Internacional de Regeneración y Recarbonización de Suelos Agrícolas y Pecuarios

## linamariaordonez

Evento que se realizará de manera virtual bajo la plataforma zoom a través de 5 sesiones de 9 am a 12 m (hora Colombia) entre los días  12, 16, 19,21 y 23 de Abril de 2021. 
Será un espacio donde convergen experiencias y conocimiento de toda Latinoamérica en torno al tema; reuniendo cerca de 100 asistentes nacionales y latinoamericanos dentro de los que se encuentran agricultores, empresarios, investigadores, expertos, profesionales, docentes, estudiantes e interesados.
Tendremos avances y experiencias en el tema que serán abordados a través de:
10 conferencias magistrales, manejando los siguientes ejes temáticos:  Situación actual de la degradación de suelos en Colombia y América Latina.Alternativas de regeneración uso de compost, lombricompost y microbiología.Policultivos, coberturas, laboreo de tierra de bajo impacto, abonos verdes, barreras viva.Recarbonizacion usando biochar.Presentación de modelos exitosos  de regeneración de suelo.Trabajemos por suelos vivos sanos productivos.Temas similares: SEMINARIO IMPORTANCIA DEL ANALISIS DE SUELOS EN EL OPTIMO DESARROLLO DE LOS CULTIVOS Año Internacional de los Suelos 2015: Suelos sanos para una vida sana Artículo: Establecen requisitos sanitarios para importación de diversos productos agrícolas y pecuarios Artículo: Senasa busca levantar barreras sanitarias a 139 productos pecuarios y agrícolas peruanos en el extranjero Seminario de exportacion de productos agricolas y pecuarios

----------

